# My dog has cancer...



## BlueGiants (May 31, 2008)

Just got home from the vets. Vicky, my Gordon Setter, has cancer, a huge tumor wrapped around her left lung. It's fatal. No chance of surgery or chemo.

She'shad a funnycough for a few days, so I took her in for a check-up. Dr Balbour took x-rays. She's sure of the diagnosis. Dr Balbour said she isn't in anypain yet, but it's a fast growing tumor and she may have a week or two. I brought her home... give us both some time.

I know it's "only" a dog, but she has been my constant companion for over 13 years. (Yeah, I know she is old, but I'm not ready to lose her.) She was there, by my side through so much. She loves the rabbits, has "mothered" babies, and can't resist licking and cleaning any bunny that gets close to her! She helped me raise my kids.

She is a Grand Champion... showed her myself, (well, she showed herself, I just ran along side.) ... put all her points on her, including the majors (and "they" said it couldn't be done by an owner!) Never had to leash her... she did Agility and Obedience. The most wonderful dog I've ever had the pleasure of sharing my home with. She'd do anything for me... all's I had to do was ask her. (I swear, she knew what I was saying. She is so smart.) 








So I guess I'll enjoy this week with her and try to come to grips with the inevitable. If I could just stop crying long enough to breathe.

This is either going to be the longest week of my life or the shortest.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2008)

I am so sorry. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 31, 2008)

Oh Cathy I am soooooo sorry. What a beautiful girl! If you need to talk, just drop me a line. I am always here. :tears2:

Sharon


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

Oh no I'm so very sorry - I've been through this a few times... it's so difficult. I am so glad she had those 13 years with you- and what an amazing bond you two have. She sounds like one of a kind. You are both so lucky to have each other Many many hugs to you.... I am glad she is not in pain yet... you still have time.


----------



## TinysMom (May 31, 2008)

Oh no hon. I'm so sorry.

The "slightly less bad" news is that you have time this week to take pictures of her - lots of pictures- maybe a video or two. After Tiny got ill -I had him 48 hours and I made sure to take pictures then even though I knew he was ill - those pics are priceless to me now.

I wish I could say more .... I'm in tears for you. 

I'll be praying for you this week and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## polly (May 31, 2008)

Oh Cathy nooooo I am so so sorry. It never matters how old they are she is a beautiful dog enjoy all your last moments. 

sending you the biggest :hug:you know where I am


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 31, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I know it's "only" a dog, but she has been my constant companion for over 13 years. (Yeah, I know she is old, but I'm not ready to lose her.)


First i am so sorry for this news you got. Please dont say she is just a dog, she is way more then that, she is a companion, she is a friend, she is a family member, she is someone to talk to , she is a shoulder to cry on, she is there for you just to sit there when you need her. She is and was never "only a dog". I am so sorry but i am happy that you get to have a week or two with her, even though it is never long enough. I hope you get to enjoy your time with her and again i am so sorry about the diagnosis. We are all here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 31, 2008)

Cathy,

This just brings tears to my eyes.. I lost my heart kitty 2 years ago, tumors all over his heart, more tumors than heart. I can still think about him and mist up. I read your story and immediately knew how heavy your heart must be.You know that we here at the forum will love and support you. She wasn't just a dog, she was YOUR dog, that you loved and adored..

I am gonna PM you my number.. call me if you need someone to cry with you, or even just to blubber to.. it's allowed you know..

Please do not hesitate to call on me...

Z


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Cathy! She's such a beautiful dog. I know how close they can be to us and how awful it must be for you. 

I hope you have more time than it seems. :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (May 31, 2008)

Oh gosh, I can only imagine the pain you are going through right now. My dog - who will be 12 this year - is lying behind me on my bed right now, and I know that if(when) I lose her, it will be beyond devastating. She is my heart and soul. 

I wish there was something I could say to help with this, but losing a loved one is never easy. At the very least, you have been blessed with the opportunity to share some time with her, as short as it may be. When my last dog died I had no idea she was even sick; I got up one morning and began vacuuming, Misty was curled up on the sofa, sleeping...or so I thought. She'd died in her sleep sometime in the night from a massive heart attack, brought on by an infection in her bloodstream. She wasn't quite 10 years old.

Give your beautiful Vicky hugs from all of us here...and know that we have you in our thoughts and prayers....

~Di


----------



## BlueGiants (May 31, 2008)

You are all so very kind. I've calmed down a bit. The vet said it could be a week or two. I'll go for the TWO! pray: Please God!) 

I'll spend the time spoiling her. She can have all the biscuits she wants. She got chicken and rice for dinner tonight. (She's laying by my feet now... don't want to think about her not being there.

Thanks so much for the kind words. You guys are all so great. And yeah Peg, I'll take lots of photo's of her this week. She's still mobile and playing, she just gets winded easy. 

Zin, you are a gem... thank you. I may take you up on that offer. :?


----------



## seniorcats (May 31, 2008)

Cathy, My heart is breaking for you and for Vicky. I am so sorry she has cancer and you have to lose her this way. She has been a good friend and family member to you. I will pray for you to have as much time as possible.

Ann


----------



## TinysMom (May 31, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I am gonna PM you my number.. call me if you need someone to cry with you, or even just to blubber to.. it's allowed you know..



Cathy,

Zin is a good one to blubber on....she really is. She might blubber with you for a bit - but I usually hang up the phone laughing....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

LOL! she's a hoot to talk to on the phone. 

If Peg, me and Zin got together I think we'd talk til we dropped!


----------



## myheart (May 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your news. I experienced something similar with my heart-dog, and the vet techs kept telling me to think of the "other option". I just said it wasn't time because she didn't tell it was time. She had her sense of humor and her eyes sparkled until one Saturday when I came home from work and I saw how tired she really was. She finally let her pain show even though her body had been so sick for so long.

All I can say is that you should watch her eyes. They will tell you when she is tired of fighting and had enough. You will know it when you see it in her eyes even though she loves you so much to hide the pain for as long as she can.

Best wishes on you time together and lots of hugs for the both of you,

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

I love that she loves the bunnies. Sydney loves them too..... she thought the rats were puppies. She checks on the bunnies all the time! 

My heart is breaking for you, Cathy.


----------



## bunnylady (Jun 1, 2008)

*I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I am in a similiar thing right now too. My 7 month kitten has fip virus and there is nothing I can do or the vet can do. But make him comfortable. I know the pain your feeling it doesnt matter how long you have had your pet 1 week or 15 years they are part of your heart. *

*God bless*

*bunnylady:bigtears:*


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Vicky and sorry to not know anything about her - perhaps it might help you to tell everyone about her story (and sorry if its' already been told)..

I've lost a few "heart" pets, and its never easy when you get the word that its "their" time to go, but I've been on both sides and it is kinda of nice to make the last few days - special. My heart is with you both.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry. She is beautiful. I hope she stays with you a little longer. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry Cathy. There's just never enough time to be with our furry kids, is there.

:hug:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

I know its different but my hamster had cancer a few years ago  Although (chemo as far as i know is out of the question for hamsters!) She lived for a further 3 months which was pretty amazing. Hamsters are resilient little creatures.

Good luck x

Fran  :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry that your dear friend has been diagnosed with cancer....and as far as I'm concerned, there is no such thing as "just a (insert animal name here") These companions are our friends and our babies, and they are loved and cherished with all of our hearts. 

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Vicky as you spend this time with each other. ray: May she be pain-free and may you both feel peace.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh, hon, I'm so sorry. And everyone on here knows there is no such thing as "just a dog". There is always that super special dog/cat/rabbit, whatever, that is your best friend. You will know when it is time, and you never know, she may surprise you by hanging on a lot longer than the vet thinks. Prayers for you in this awful time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry Cathy, she sounds like one amazing dog and a great friend. At least you still have time together. 

The whole forum is here for you!

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry to hear this. Vicky is a beautiful girl (I haven't seen many Gordon Spaniels), and she sounds like an awesome friend.

I hope you have a wonderful time together, how ever long it may be. To quote Peg, take as many pictures and vids as you can, and enjoy each other 

Jan


----------



## Jenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. I'm choking up writing this because I can't imagine how devastated I would feel if it was my dog. It sounds like you and Vicky have had some wonderful years together, and you are really lucky to have two weeks left together. Maybe you could hire a photographer to take some photos of you both together?


----------



## Leaf (Jun 2, 2008)

Cathy, she is beautiful and you've provided her with a life filled with fun, skill, love and compassion. I'm sure she has returned the favor many times over for you and your family.

The pain of knowing a loss is near is terrible, but just remember - there will be an eventual time your memories can be looked back on, not with stark pain and sadness, butwith fondness and good cheer.

((hugs))


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

How are you guys doing Cathy?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking. I'm doing OK. Vicky is holding her own. Not noticably worse in the last two days... except for that cough. She gets winded real easy, but is still demanding her biscuits and treats and still wants to be petted for hours on end. I fell asleep on the floor next to her Saturday. She didn't move away from me all night. (LOL! I think she was worried about ME!)

We spent the weekend together and it was so nice out yesterday, I took both dogs out in the garden and took photo's. (Thanks Peg!) My other dog, Aries (another Gordon Setter) is so dependent on Vicky, he's going to be beside himself when she is gone. 

My mother is the one who said, "It's just a dog!"... that kind of hurt. She knows how attached I am. 

Vicky ("Champion Rainbow's Secret Garden, CGC") would do anything I asked of her. From mothering a litter of blind bunnies that needed to be kept warm to watching my kids. (If I told her to "watch", She'd put herself across the doorway to keep them in a room. And heaven help us if they cried! She'd come and find me and drag me back to them!). She hated being shown in the ring. Just wasn't her thing and she let me know it. But I asked her, and she did it. Never had to put a leash on her (unless "required"). She did love doing Agility (no one ever saw such a big dog (75 lbs.) doing weave poles, A-framesand see-saws! She loved the tunnels.) She enjoyed Obedience. I taught her hand signals for all commands, she could drop to a "down" position 100' away from me. (BTW, comes in handy now that her hearing isn't so good.)

I totally freaked on Saturday. Wasn't expecting that news, and didn't handle it well. (I thought she had picked up Kennel Cough or something.) 

I so appreciate all your kind words and support. (I needed to share with people that understood.) My family and I will get through this, but you all are making it much easier. (I let my daughters read your comments too. Vicky is the dog that was there when they were growing up... ) I'll let Vicky tell me when she is ready. Maybe the vet is wrong and I'll get a little extra time. (Vicky has always had a mind of her own... ). Thanks for being therefor me. :love:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

It is so difficult sometimes, especially when its a pet that has been there so many years. I know we had a cat that my parents had got before i was born. He was about 17 years old when he started going downhill. He had such a good personality and was such a character, known by all my friends and extended family because he was so odd. It was horrible when we had to put him down, i couldn't handle it. I had never lived in a house without a cat in it. I had never lived without an animal! I can understand it must be so hard for you, and for your daughters too. Especially when she has been more than just a pet to you.

x

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Jun 2, 2008)

Prayers for all of you. It's never easy to say goodbye to a loved one. Know that Vicky is part of your family. 
I've always found it hard to let one of my dogs go. They're the only ones who are always there for you no matter how you look or feel. Trusting us completely.

Lee


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 2, 2008)

It's never easy when the vet delivers this kind of news. My thoughts are with you as you face the weeks ahead.

Back in '91 a stray dog showed up in Door County WI, when our three children were vacationing with Gramma. The shelter person said, if you can't find the owner, you're better off keeping the lab/retriever, 9 months old estimate. "She won't be kept long at the pound"; i.e., euthanized. Heck, she ate half the basement steps while we were newbies at the housetraining thing, then chewed off the fabric skirt of the sofa when she moved upstairs, did tons of damage. She wanted to be with her doting family. Main level of the house. !With the kids in the bedrooms! Etc. Etc. 
Mistybelle lived with us for 15 1/2 years. My constant walking companion and door greeter with that tail !! Woof. Toward the end, her eyes foretold the misery and pain from arthritic hips and joints. Despite pain meds from the vet for over a year. She had begun soiling the carpets when we couldn't get her outside in time. No longer able to sleep upstairs with us, or climb a step into the front porch at times after widdling outside. A really difficult day came on June 23, 2006. With tears in our eyes and stroking her while the vet administered the extra anesthesia, my hubby and I watched her ease from suffering.


:heartsTreasure Every Single day she is with you, Cathy. They are family and the love & companionship they provide will never be forgotten.

{{Cathy, Vicky}} and all who understand,

edit: I will add, she chomped down on lotsa yummy doggie biscuits not wanting to leave a final snack offered, behind... Head pets to your beautiful lady,


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 18, 2008)

I spent the night up with Vicky. She was retching and vomiting mucous and blood, I think it's time.... I think she is leting me know it's OK... at least I have to tell myselfthat or I'll be atotal blithering mess. (OK, I will be anyway. But I have to do this one teeny step at a time.)Made the appointment for Friday afternoon. Can't do it today, younger daughter is at a sleep over... vet is closed tomorrow (but she did offer to come in for me...), so Friday... 

I know I've been lucky, vet said a week and I gotalmost 3... I had time to spoil her and let her know how much I love her and how special she has been in my life.

I'm taking Friday afternoon off... couldn't go into work and deal with this. On top of this, my mother is coming on Saturday... for 2 weeks. (Won't get any sympathy there.)


----------



## Leaf (Jun 18, 2008)

I absolutely admire your strength and courage right now.

:hug1


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Cathy, but so glad that you had time with Vicky to let her know how very much you love her. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 18, 2008)

Vicki is one special part of the family. kindness and hugs, tf


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 18, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 18, 2008)

:hug::in tears:ink iris:



ray:for you and your family, just know that she won't be hurting anymore. I always like to think of my Bridge dogs running and playing in Heaven, where there is no pain or even getting tired. YOu're doing the right thing.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 18, 2008)

:hug:ray:

:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the decision you're having to make. Poor baby - and poor you.

Remember - you're not losing a "dog" - you are losing a "companion". That is the difference....sometimes I think our animals can almost be closer to us than humans - cause they don't talk back and fight with us (much).

I'll be praying for you on Friday.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2008)

She's a beautiful dog! I'm so sorry that you're losing her.  You are doing the right thing in letting her go when you know she's in so much pain. The wonderful people on this board will be here for you during those 2 weeks when your mother is visiting. Keep coming on. The animal lovers here know what you're going through!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry Kathy. You are in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and Vicky at this difficult time. Like Elf Mommy said, you can always come here for sympathy - we all know what you are going through!

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 26, 2008)

Please forgive my absence. Vicky went to the bridge last Friday and it has been a rough week without her. She went very peacefully and I held her until she passed. It is absolutely the hardest thing I have ever done. We brought her home and buried herby the barn, in a shady, cool place. We are going to make a headstone, as soon as I can think of something appropriate.

Aries, our other Gordon Setter keeps looking for her. I'm doing what I can to help him cope. He depended on her so much. 

Thank you to everyone that sent PM's. I so appreciateyour comforting thoughts.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 26, 2008)

:tears2:My heart goes out to you. May she rest peacefully. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry that the time finally came for Vicky. While her suffering is over, I know yours is still strong, and I will be keeping you and Aries in my prayers.

God Bless, Vicky. You were an awesome companion and friend.

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Please forgive my absence. Vicky went to the bridge last Friday and it has been a rough week without her. She went very peacefully and I held her until she passed. It is absolutely the hardest thing I have ever done. We brought her home and buried herby the barn, in a shady, cool place. We are going to make a headstone, as soon as I can think of something appropriate.
> 
> Aries, our other Gordon Setter keeps looking for her. I'm doing what I can to help him cope. He depended on her so much.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that sent PM's. I so appreciateyour comforting thoughts.



I'm so very sorry Cathy. She was a beautiful dog.

Pam


----------



## Becca (Jun 26, 2008)

Words cannot describe how sorry I am for you - Vicky seemed like one special dog - Hold on let me rephrase that - Vicky was one special dog. She was loved very much by all and will have a lovely time at the rainbow bridge waiting for someone she knows. xxxxxx Best wishes to all xxxxxx


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news...what a very special and dedicated girlshe was.

Your in my deepest thought's

Run free Vicky 

Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

Cathy, I just now found this thread again and I am so sorry! I had no idea that you had to put her down last week. You poor thing! I know it's awful to do that at anytime!

:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just finding this thread, now, too, I'm so very sorry, Cathy.  Losing a family memberyou love is such a heartbreaker.

I'm sorry I haven't been here for you.  



sas :sad:


----------

